# DS Archery - Benefit Shoot -



## elsberryshooter (Sep 3, 2012)

FUND RAISER !!!!!We are going to have a benefit shoot on NOV 10th  for Corinth Baptist Church YOUTH group. 
ALL money will go toward the youth group for there upcoming trips . 
It will all be set up as a regular 3D archery setup with ALL color steaks . 
It will a FUN shoot only 
$10.00 entry fee 
if you have any questions please feel free to call us . 
The youth group will be doing consissions .

Thanks


----------



## elsberryshooter (Oct 3, 2012)

everyone keep this shoot on your calendars !! I know that it is out of the season for the 3D shoots !!

ALL this money will benefit the youth group for some upcoming trips . 

The setup will be as a HUNT setup since the season will be in full swing 
Hope to see you there 

Danny  770-815-8667
Sherri  770-367-5682


----------



## DownSouthGeorgiaBoy (Oct 3, 2012)

Do you have an address for the shoot


----------



## elsberryshooter (Oct 4, 2012)

DownSouthGeorgiaBoy said:


> Do you have an address for the shoot



3584 hwy 113 temple, ga. 30179 if you need more info just let us know.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Oct 9, 2012)

bumb


----------



## elsberryshooter (Oct 14, 2012)

Bump


----------



## DownSouthGeorgiaBoy (Oct 14, 2012)

Got it on the calender ,thanx


----------



## elsberryshooter (Oct 21, 2012)

op2:


----------



## elsberryshooter (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## killitgrillit (Oct 25, 2012)

If'in I ain't gotta work, gonna see if I can't make this'un


----------



## elsberryshooter (Oct 26, 2012)

killitgrillit said:


> If'in I ain't gotta work, gonna see if I can't make this'un



Hope all of y'all can come , can't wait to see you then seems like it has been forever since we did this


----------



## killitgrillit (Oct 26, 2012)

elsberryshooter said:


> Hope all of y'all can come , can't wait to see you then seems like it has been forever since we did this



U are right, we ain't done it since the last time.


----------



## stickslinger09 (Oct 27, 2012)

Might just have to get out of the stand long enough to come help a good cause


----------



## elsberryshooter (Oct 28, 2012)

stickslinger09 said:


> Might just have to get out of the stand long enough to come help a good cause



We would love to have you and Kim, haven't seen y'all in a while.


----------



## melinda hawk (Nov 2, 2012)

found out on monday that my son's baseball team is signed up for a tournament in locusgrove.  not sure if we will make it or not.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Nov 5, 2012)

bump


----------



## elsberryshooter (Nov 6, 2012)

The youth will also be selling concession that day and they will also be selling HOT biscuits starting around 8:30 if you want to get there a little early to grab a biscuit for some engery to shoot some FOAM !!!


----------



## KillZone (Nov 7, 2012)

Planning to go but may have to work !


----------



## elsberryshooter (Nov 9, 2012)

Everyone that can please come out tomorrow for this great Benefit Shoot ... The weather is suppose to be beautiful


----------



## KillZone (Nov 9, 2012)

I have to work Saturday don't get to shoot or hunt--- ****


----------



## elsberryshooter (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you to the people that came today for the youth benefit today . We had a few new people that came today  but over all it was a really good fellowship kinda day .


----------



## melinda hawk (Nov 10, 2012)

sorry we missed it.  but it was a pretty day for a shoot and in my case baseball tournament.


----------



## stickslinger09 (Nov 12, 2012)

sorry we missed it brother just couldnt make it work i hope yall had a great turn out


----------

